# WiFi or BT OBD Scanner with Cylinder misfire count



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi Wondering if there is a cheap OBD scanner that can tell me misfire counts on each cylinder ? I recently bought this one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01G5EA74I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

But this only gives me generic codes like 0300 or 0304. I want to see how many misfires are happening on each cylinder. If anyone has used such OBD Scanner, Please advice.

TIA.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If You got a misfire. How is how many times gonna help?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Search for "elm327 obd2" on Amazon
Buy torque from the play/app store


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't get the cheap elms though. 

Bafx is the cheapest that works better.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks, I bought OBD Fusion and it worked great.


----------

